# Alleys in your cities



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

*alleys in your cities*

Every city has it's own alley whether it's filled with stalls, thugs or garbage 

I wanna see images of alleys in your cities 

Here's from HK


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

Here are a few from Stockholm.. Not very filthy though


----------



## bustero (Dec 20, 2004)

Carvajal Alley Manila


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Funny enough, I don't have many photo's from Germany of Alley's. I do from some other parts of Europe though, so here they are:

Remember, my hosting is done by pbase, so if you get red "X"'s, simply right click and choose "show picture"

*Lindau (Germany)* 









*Michelstadt, Germany* 









*Marburg, Germany* 

























*Limburg, Germany* 

































































*Barcelona* 
Spain has so many fantastic Alley's, and Barcelona is no slough in this area with the Barri Gotic (Gothic Quarter) which is a massive area of tiny narrow alleyways that are so complex it's like a maze.









































































*Sitges (Barcelona Metro Area)* 









































*Tarragona, Spain* 









*London* 
London is full of lanes (and mews) but unfortunately, I havn't photographed many. Here area a couple that have been captured by me.









































*Amsterdam* 









*Lisbon* 

















































































*Sintra (Lisbon Metro Area)* 

































*Zurich* 

































*Budapest*


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

awesome job justme!


----------



## capslock (Oct 9, 2002)

Ahhh a quick European tour there from Justme.... thanks for that.

An eloquent argument against the US grid system of setting out streets


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Alleys in NYC tend to very by area, so just go over to Forgotten NY to see most of them.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

eddied said:


> Ahhh a quick European tour there from Justme.... thanks for that.
> 
> An eloquent argument against the US grid system of setting out streets


Each has its advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

To continue on European Alley's and Lanes, here are some more photo's. These photo's are NOT mine, so I will post direct links to the photographer's gallery's.

Personally, I love the Alley's in Europe. They are so varied between the different countries, and can be beautifully maintained.

These are just photo's I have come up with whilst browsing, so I'm not searching for the best in Europe, they are simply typical.

*Norwich, UK* 
By Bob White: http://www.pbase.com/robertwhite/profile



























*Porto, Portugal* 
by Jose Paulo Andrade: http://www.pbase.com/jandrade/profile



























































*Marbella, Spain* 
by Servalpe: http://www.pbase.com/servalpe/profile
















































By Zaro: http://www.pbase.com/zaro/profile


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

*Alley's of Seville, Spain*

By smcphotos: http://www.pbase.com/smcphotos/profile









By Donald McDiarmid: http://www.pbase.com/donaldmcdiamrid/profile









By terryandaaron: http://www.pbase.com/terryandaaron/profile

















By Kevin: http://www.pbase.com/jkryan/profile









By xandradee: http://www.pbase.com/xandradee/profile









By Zaro: http://www.pbase.com/zaro/profile









By Jonathan Drake: http://www.pbase.com/jdrake/profile









By Jaime Serrano: http://www.pbase.com/jserranog/profile


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

And probably the master of Alley's....

Santorini, Greece

By Jyothi Karthik Raja: http://www.pbase.com/yardbird/profile

























By Warren Tang: http://www.pbase.com/wtang/profile

























By Yan Strizhevsky: http://www.pbase.com/yanstr/profile

































By Michael Wendland: http://www.pbase.com/schwarzschild/profile


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

JustMe, your photos are top-notch.


----------



## swivel (Feb 26, 2004)

nice stuff here!

here's the closest thing I've got.. from last summer..


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

mediteranean alleys are quite something


tunis



















marseille











here's one in Paris


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Seoul*


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

The Seoul ones are really interesting. They love their advertising in Asian cities don't they.

Have to get back to Asia again soon!


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Gotta love some of these Alley's around the world. Such a good thread idea, I thought I'd bump it up.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

And found a couple more, this time from Bergenser over at SSP. He took these photo's of Bergen norway...


----------

